# in two big hands



## Encolpius

Terve!

How would you say in two big hands in Finnish? 

1/ kahdessa isoa kättä
2/ kahdessa isossa kädessä

Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

Encolpius said:


> Terve!
> 
> How would you say in two big hands in Finnish?
> 
> 1/ kahdessa isoa kättä
> 2/ kahdessa isossa kädessä
> 
> Kiitos!



Option 2. I think that the rule is,

1) If _kaksi _is nominative or accusative, _iso käsi _goes into the partitive singular
2) If _kaksi _is in any other case, _iso käsi_ goes into the singular form of that case

Native speakers, please correct this if it's wrong.


----------



## Encolpius

I also think 2/ is logical.


----------



## sakvaka

Exactly.

*ERROR: The message you've entered is too short*


----------

